# 65g med light,Co2, dirt substrate, EI



## kevgsp (Apr 5, 2011)

I reconfigured my 65 low tech and thought I'd share. This tank had been set up for about 3yrs. Recently it had become a little neglected, so I decided it was time to breath some new life into it.

Old setup:

36x18x24" 65g tank
96 watt PC lighting
AC110 filter
Original Flourite
Malaysian driftwood

Java fern 
Crypts
Tiger lotus
anubias

Cardinals 
Rummynose
2 Rams
Albino cory
amano shrimp

My plan was to break it down and add Miracle Grow Organic soil under the flourite, rescape and set up diy co2. I don't have any pictures of before I "dirted" it but trust me it was ugly!

I put a fresh bulb in my 96 watt pc fixture, added a 2x T5NO fixture, DIY CO2, watersprite, and Hygro somethingorother Haha

Here it is a couple days after dirting.


----------



## kevgsp (Apr 5, 2011)

I added more plants soon after

dwarf sag
jungle val
mini twister val?
anubias (long narrow leaves??)

7 weeks later


----------



## kevgsp (Apr 5, 2011)

Trimmed the watersprite and put some in a pot to the left of the driftwood for now. Also trimmed the hygro and moved the clippings to my 75g.









Went pressurized!


----------



## kevgsp (Apr 5, 2011)

I had a bit of an GDA attack. Research said leave it alone to complete it's lifecycle then follow up with a huge WC. Well I have been ignoring it, luckily that is easy to do cause this tank is in my unfinished basement. Also took the chance to add 4 otto's from the lfs that were actually healthy! Got six and this is the first time I haven't lost any. They are enjoying the all you can eat buffet.

I think it's been about 2 weeks since I cleaned the glass and GDA is alot less now.


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice work on this one too. that dwarf sag is great eh.


----------

